# Replacing Heater Hose in '97 2x4



## Benji97XE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to get to the heater hoses on my HB. I have been losing coolant lately and took my truck in to get pressure tested and was told that one of the heater hoses had a pinhole leak that showed under pressure. Rather than spending the $$$ to get it replaced I thought I'd do it myself.

From what I can see there are two heater hoses coming out of the firewall, I figure I might as well replace both of them, but what's the easiest way to get to them? Also, what do I replace them with? When I go to NAPA .com it gives me quite I few choices for heater hoses, which are the right ones.

"http://www.napaonline.com/MasterPages/NOLMaster.aspx?PageId=430&CatId=2&SubCatId=2"

Thanks in advance.

-Benji


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if they have ones that are preformed I'd get those (personal preference), get a repair manual (chiltons or haynes) would help. it is a pretty straight forward job.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Sorry but Pensacola huh? I used to live there...well sorta I lived on base there. Navy guy and all. OK back to answering this guys question. Yes preformed are best. Go to autozone or Oreilys or NAPA if you wish Im not a real big fan of NAPA for reasons I will tell you about later if you wish...take off the old heater hoses and match em' to the ones AT THE STORE. DO NOT GUESS. You will be glad you didnt. Measure and replace should cost around 15$ for the hose.


----------



## Benji97XE (Oct 8, 2007)

What's the best way to get at the two hoses... Do I need to take the air cleaner box off? Neither my Hayne's manual or my FSM has any info for me here. 

Thanks
-Benji


----------

